
Rust: Rocket will compile with stable rust from v1.45 - mcp_
https://github.com/SergioBenitez/Rocket/issues/19#issuecomment-630650328
======
asplake
How close are we to something a Rust newbie could easily pick up? I’d be
coming from Flask - how would the experiences compare?

